# Firbeck Hall (Revisit) Rotherham - Nov 2016



## Hippie Alien (Nov 15, 2016)

*History:*
Firbeck Hall was built in 1594 by William West, who made a fortune practising law and serving as an associate to Gilbert Talbot, 7th Earl of Shrewsbury from 1580 to 1594. West was the author of a legal textbook called “Symbolaeographia.”

In 1935, a Sheffield stockbroker, Cyril Nicholson, opened the hall as a country club, investing £80,000 in its renovation. The interior was dramatically modernised and featured a mirror-walled ballroom and an elaborate and versatile state-of-the art lighting system. There was also a heated outdoor swimming pool. Membership fees ranged from three to seven guineas, and the club was patronised by the likes of Amy Johnson and the then Prince of Wales. Such was the reputation of the club, that the BBC transmitted its weekly Saturday show “Late Night Dance Music” with Henry Hall, Carroll Gibbons and Charlie Kunz from Firbeck.

At the outbreak of the Second World War, the hall was used by Sheffield Royal Infirmary and the Royal Air Force, with the adjacent aerodrome becoming RAF Firbeck. After the War, the building was bought by the Miners Welfare Commission for use as a rehabilitation centre for injured miners. This centre closed in 1984, and the building is currently privately owned.
​
*Visit: *​
Finally done my last revisit to Firbeck Hall. Only ever went at night when I first took up exploring, and it was my first ever derelict explore. The old girl is getting worse every month. Visited with Yorbex. 
​
*Pics:​*


----------



## YORBEX (Nov 15, 2016)

gotta love the weird looking NOB. if mine was like that id be at doctors lol. the floors look a little rotten in there too lol
Great pics.


----------



## Bones out (Nov 15, 2016)

YORBEX said:


> gotta love the weird looking NOB. if mine was like that id be at doctors lol. the floors look a little rotten in there too lol
> Great pics.



If mine looked like that I wouldn't be able to wear shorts in the summer.

Polished that place nicely hippy bird .


----------



## MrsMouse (Nov 15, 2016)

Fantastic photos.


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 31, 2016)

Splendid images.


----------



## TopAbandoned (Jan 1, 2017)

That place is dangerous, you could get shot there


----------



## krela (Jan 1, 2017)

TopAbandoned said:


> you could get shot there



No, no you couldn't.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 1, 2017)

It's quite remarkable how the perfectly legitimate and well established (back then) clay pigeon shoot was wrongly identified by a past poster on the web and has morphed into the manic armed farmer. We (the club) eventually found a more suitable site much closer to Doncaster and cut down the travelling time. Knew this place very well - The roof was well past its' prime when the NCB took it over, my mate's Dad was the foreman of the maintenance gang that looked after this and other NCB office etc premises that were situated in large old houses around the Doncaster area. The only thing likely to hit you is falling masonry/debris or bird shit; the old part especially was very dangerous to the unwary even back then, so God knows what it's like now? 

Nice set of images HA.


----------

